# Video: Audi Design Boss Stefan Sielaff Host's Quick Audi Design Tour at LA Auto Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi brand design chief Stefan Sielaff was on the stand at the LA Auto Show last week and hosts a quick tour of Audi Design thanks to video production from Audi of America's social media team. The short piece focuses mainly on the A7 and the R8 GT, both stars of the Audi stand this year in Los Angeles.

Watch it below.


----------

